# Paradigm Atoms



## v1rtu0s1ty (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey folks,

I've got a 5 year old Paradigm Atoms and there are frequencies that aren't sounding right. Are there any drivers that I can use to replace in my Atoms that I can purchase at PartsExpress?

Thanks!


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe Paradigm manufactures most (all?) their drivers in house so they're not off the shelf or even customized version of stock drivers. Since the crossover is designed specifically for the specific drivers used, it's unlikely that you'll find a drop in replacement from anyone except Paradigm. 

Have you called Paradigm? Five years is their normal warranty period, so depending on where you are exactly in your five years, you could still be under warranty. If you're just over the line, a lot of companies will still cover you under "good will".

Barring that, you could measure the Atoms cabinets for volume, baffle dimensions, tuning frequency?, and try to match the cabinet to a proven DIY design. You'd have to replace drivers and crossover this way, but you'll get better results than just trying to randomly replace the drivers.

-Brent


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Even if you are out of warranty I'd bet Paradigm will at least make sure you can buy the appropriate drivers from them so you can continue to enjoy your speakers.


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Dec 10, 2007)

Found out that I bought it 2005.  I emailed the technical support. Let's see what's going to happen.

Thanks guys for the advice!!!


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, to echo what's been said it is best to get an actual replacement driver from Paradigm. Since they still make the Atom I can't see it being an issue.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

count on 1 - 2 days for the response from PTS.


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry folks, it took me a long time to respond. Been busy with other forums. 

Anyways, I brought my Atoms to one of the authorized dealers. They played some cds. They told me that they weren't hearing anything bad. They told me that I was just overdriving it too much. 

So on my way out, I got attracted to a used floor stander(Polk Audio RTA11T) that they were selling for $299. I played some cds and was shocked with its performance. I bought it. So far I'm happy with it.

So I don't know if their ears are correct that there isn't any issue on my Atoms. It's still with me. Do you have other suggestions that I can try that will really bring out the issue?


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

OTHER FORUMS!
There are no Other Forums!


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Dec 10, 2007)

Bent said:


> OTHER FORUMS!
> There are no Other Forums!


What do you mean sir? I don't get it. And why does your font have to be big?


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

My post was meant in jest.
The large font was also.

I hope you weren't offended - as that wasn't my intention. I meant to say, tongue-in-cheek, that this is the only forum you will ever need.


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Dec 10, 2007)

Bent said:


> My post was meant in jest.
> The large font was also.
> 
> I hope you weren't offended - as that wasn't my intention. I meant to say, tongue-in-cheek, that this is the only forum you will ever need.


Got it!  I know HTS is a cool forum. I was even greeted when I first joined.


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

The Atoms have long been recommended in the entry level category. (The newest version was recently reviewed in Stereophile, BTW). But those little speakers will only handle so much. I hope the Polks make you happy.

Have you moved the Atoms to surround duty?


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm very happy with RTA 11T. It fills my basement, I mean, not whole but even when I am about 15' away. However, I noticed some harshness on the tweeter. The guys at polk forum told me to upgrade the tweeters to RDO194.

And my Atoms are in the surrounds now. But I don't know if it's good as surround speakers or maybe, I don't have a home theater yet and that's why I don't get WOWed when there is a surround sound scene.


----------

